# Ramzi Method of guessing gender



## Jarenk

Is anyone here familiar with this method of gender guessing? I just heard about this and thought I'd take a look. It appears the placenta is on the right of this TA ultrasound, which means it's on the left. Should be girl, if the Ramzi method is really 97% accurate. 

I *think* the placenta is on the right of the picture. What do you think?

This is my 7+2 ultrasound.


----------



## Bethi22

Your pic is really blurry but if that's the placenta on the right side of the photo it would be your left = girl.


----------



## Saki

My anterior placenta is located towards my left and im having a little boy!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Saki said:


> My anterior placenta is located towards my left and im having a little boy!

But it has to be an ultrasound done at 6 weeks. It doesn't matter where it is later on in pregnancy because it can move. It's about where it implanted. =)


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

There was a thread in first trimester that explained it pretty well. And another user was taking guesses. I believe she has medical background of sorts? Maybe she'll see this lol. 

I agree with her guess, here is mine. Mine was a transvaginal. So it would be "true to what you see". 
https://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k512/ChantayaR/Baby3-1-1.jpg

Here's the thread if you want to take a look. 
://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/1195873-ramzi-method-gender-guesses.html


----------



## Bethi22

ILoveYouZandT said:


> Mine was a transvaginal. So it would be "true to what you see".

I didn't realize that transvaginal came up that way! My scan (avatar) the placenta is on the left so I figured my right = boy.... so you're saying girl??? Cool!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Bethi22 said:


> ILoveYouZandT said:
> 
> 
> Mine was a transvaginal. So it would be "true to what you see".
> 
> I didn't realize that transvaginal came up that way! My scan (avatar) the placenta is on the left so I figured my right = boy.... so you're saying girl??? Cool!Click to expand...

Yuppers, if you see mine it's on the left! Tummy scans are mirrored images. :flower:

I just had another thought. I think that's one of the reasons why there are so many people on the net saying this method didn't work for them. 1 reason I continue to find is in fact people are not understanding that transvaginal is true to what you see, and tummy scans are the mirrored. Also people are not understanding that it is most accurate in the 6th week. After that it starts to move and who knows really. I think the base for this online would come to a better accuracy rate of people realize those 2 things. There are other factors to.

Either way it's all in good fun!


----------



## Jarenk

ILoveYouZandT said:


> Bethi22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILoveYouZandT said:
> 
> 
> Mine was a transvaginal. So it would be "true to what you see".
> 
> I didn't realize that transvaginal came up that way! My scan (avatar) the placenta is on the left so I figured my right = boy.... so you're saying girl??? Cool!Click to expand...
> 
> Yuppers, if you see mine it's on the left! Tummy scans are mirrored images. :flower:
> 
> I just had another thought. I think that's one of the reasons why there are so many people on the net saying this method didn't work for them. 1 reason I continue to find is in fact people are not understanding that transvaginal is true to what you see, and tummy scans are the mirrored. Also people are not understanding that it is most accurate in the 6th week. After that it starts to move and who knows really. I think the base for this online would come to a better accuracy rate of people realize those 2 things. There are other factors to.
> 
> Either way it's all in good fun!Click to expand...

I think you may be right, that so many may not realize abdominal scans are mirrored images. I found this link and it explained abdominal this way:

If you are sitting in your car and you put a sticker on the LEFT side of the front window, then get out of your car and look at it, the sticker is on the RIGHT side. 

A vaginal ultrasound is, essentially, done from the inside of the "car" whereas an abdominal US is performed from the outside of the "car." 

As far as the 6 week thing, everywhere I've read says that you can't predict on an ultrasound after 8 weeks because about that time they placenta moves around. The best time is between 6 weeks and be beginning of the 8th week.


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

That's right. And the 6 week deal is because Ramzi himself performed his ultrasounds at the 6 week mark. =) 

As you see in mine my placenta is on the left. When I went back for my 8 week ultrasound I asked the tech what side my placenta was on, she said "What if it's not on a side?" haha. Basically she meant my placenta was anterior and has basically moved and wasn't on a "side" anymore lol!


----------



## Happy2BeMommy

Here's my scan from 8 or 9 weeks. It was transvaginal. I can't really tell where the placenta is. Does anyone have an idea what he/she may be?
 



Attached Files:







8 week pic.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Bats11

All mine were left and all mine are Girls:thumbup:


----------



## Aud

Yes, Ive read that it is the most accurate way to predict Gender before an ultrasound.


----------



## Jarenk

Happy2BeMommy said:


> Here's my scan from 8 or 9 weeks. It was transvaginal. I can't really tell where the placenta is. Does anyone have an idea what he/she may be?

It's hard to see because the picture is too close. It *appears* to perhaps be on the bottom right, so boy. I say it *appears* because there is a squiggly area on the bottom right, but again, I can't see the area around the uterus.


----------



## Happy2BeMommy

Thanks Jarenk! That ultrasound is a bit blurry. I'm getting a better one in a few weeks hopefully. You made my day...I'm hoping for another boy!


----------



## Jarenk

Happy2BeMommy said:


> Thanks Jarenk! That ultrasound is a bit blurry. I'm getting a better one in a few weeks hopefully. You made my day...I'm hoping for another boy!

Don't take my word for it, like I said, I could only see a little bit of the area around the uterus.


----------



## piya

hey, best way will be to ask USG tech for using doppler and showing where placenta is.. mine was transabdominal on 8thweek. she told placenta is on right side.. and when i saw it on screen it appears on left side.. and so on pic too.. mirror image works.. my 6week scan also was transabdominal where also placenta was on left side on pic.. hope ladies it helps u..
original study- https://hcp.obgyn.net/fetal-monitoring/content/article/1760982/1878451#


----------



## Mrs. PLoveMy3

I am horrible at guessing, but wanted to say congrats!


----------



## Chan35

Hi ladies,

Just wanted to say this method was right for me :flower:


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie

Jarenk said:


> Happy2BeMommy said:
> 
> 
> Here's my scan from 8 or 9 weeks. It was transvaginal. I can't really tell where the placenta is. Does anyone have an idea what he/she may be?
> 
> It's hard to see because the picture is too close. It *appears* to perhaps be on the bottom right, so boy. I say it *appears* because there is a squiggly area on the bottom right, but again, I can't see the area around the uterus.Click to expand...

Would you be able to guess mine? Please and thanks? :flower:


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie

sorry was having some troubles attaching photo. Here it is larger :)

https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g111/lgorkoff/baby/BABY_L.jpg


----------



## Jarenk

Pumpkin_Pie said:


> sorry was having some troubles attaching photo. Here it is larger :)
> 
> https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g111/lgorkoff/baby/BABY_L.jpg

I am not an expert, just a guesser. I don't think vaginal ultrasounds are flipped in any way, because, as I understand it, they are the real image. Why would they flip a real image? I have heard of flipping on abdominal ultrasounds because those are mirror images. I'm not even looking at your 8+ week ultrasound because the placenta moves drastically once baby is 8 weeks old. Based on your vaginal ultrasound, the placenta is on the right, meaning boy.


----------



## Rxyhrt

This picture was taken two weeks ago when I was six weeks and one day. I'm confused as it's on the the right of the picture, so does that mean the left of me? Hope you can help. So excited!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## fluterby429

The u/s tech can flip the image with the flip of her wrist on transvaginal. Trans means right to left. The other view is Sagittal which means up and down. MOST pics are flipped matter what type unless the tech prints it out true to view. Here's an example. HTH
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 8


----------

